# From the Moon to the Soil.... (Mexico riding story)



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Today I rode with Warp, Tigerdog and friends to Chiluca. Actually, Warp phoned me yesterday at night, and I was like this close to saying nay, but finally he convinced me. I was pretty glad he did convince me of riding. I was going to do Ajusco at a later hour (maybe 10 or 11 am), but I just didn't know how I agreed on a 8:00 timeline... I put the bike and lot's of stuff in my car yesterday so I didn't had to rush today. Well, I picked up Tiger at 8:00 at home and we drove to Chiluca. Everybody got to the trailhead early, so it was nice starting out at the appointed time (or pretty close, I didn't saw the time we actually started riding).

I thought that today was going to be cold, so I went with pants and a long sleeve jersey, wich may have looked cool, but I was like melting in there, not a single cloud in sight and the sun merrily shining on poor 'ol me. Anyway, I think I had a lot of fun and enjoyed the ride.

Well, we started riding, with me at the back (as usual), I'll have to work harder to keep up with this guys. I guess I've been saying this since I met them, hehehe. Well, we started going down the road to Colosio, and then we went to 'Tierra Roja', or Red Soil. This is a very nice downhill section, even though it has some places that it's hard or imposible to ride (for me at least). We then continued following the fireroad, crossed the Xinte river, and started singletracking. I really liked that section, but I'm not sure everyone else did. The deal here is that a lot of dirt bikes ride through here and the trails are wasted, but I think it's nice anyway. I saw the place where my bike went submarine a while ago, and yep, there is this big channel that the mud hide.

Well, we just rode until we got to Espiritu Santo. This trail I've done lot's of time. We spent like 30 or 40 minutes hanging around there, listening to mexican music and having beer, which was pretty nice.

Now, usually I return from Espiritu Santo to the trailhead the same way I've gone up, but this time Oscar lead us through another section. Wow! It was first some section of double track, until, just in the middle of what seemed nowhere Oscar lead us out of the road through an amazing singletrack with lots of leaves, trees that was incredibly fun riding through here. Then we got to 'La Luna' or 'The Moon', wich are a formation of rocks that for some biker a long, long time ago decided it reminded him of the moon, hence the name. It's a pretty nice view from there.

Then we sort of backtracked, to get to another singletrack that was technical, and very fun. I think I learned a lot on this downhill section. 

Anyway, after a fun ride down, we had to pay our dues and had to climb, climb, climb up (sometimes we had to push our bikes). This day I was pretty tired, so I didn't impress myself with my physical condition, but I think it was a pretty nice day, I learned a lot of different trails I've never been to.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pit stop at Espiritu Santo


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This is a part of a singletrack that goes to Espiritu Santo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This is Warp (Tiger is riding in the distance) on the road to Espiritu Santo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

La Luna


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This doesn't look like much, but it's the starting point for one of the most amazing singletracks I've rode. The foliage was sometimes to close I thought a full face helmet and googles would have helped.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This is a resting point almost at the low end of the road back to Colosio.


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*Muy bueno!*

Rzozoya,
Really nice pics, wish it was that warm here. Looks like you guys had a great time!

C-


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

*Perfect weather, perfect riding...*

Roberto, we're all glad you had joined!!!

It was a terrific ride and a maybe the best maiden ride Tigerdog's new Burner could ask for.

Weather was PERFECT. No hot, no cold, clear open skies, tasty beers and cool friends to hang around!

You forgot to mention the "Discovery Trail" which is the trail that connected "La Luna" back to Tierra Roja. This gotta be the best singletrack on this whole area. Fast and furious... yet not so technical for it not to be enjoyable.

Vegetation was so closed in it that a thin brach hit Oscar at the glasses and he got semi-knocked out. I have a small bruise on my right shoulder thanks to a tree that was more than close.

One of the funniest moments of the ride was when you were going ahead of Tigerdog and I and you were yelling at us when some nasty unexpected stuff was coming... "Low branch" then "Low tree"... WTF??? LOW TREE?? ... Yes, it was a bent tree that was just like 5' above ground!!! LOL!!

It can't be seen on the pic on post 6, but there is a nice 2' steep chute/drop (the way you want to look at it)... which is a bit more nasty than the one in Tierra Roja that rzozaya prefered to walk... but after two beers, he got the courage to drop that chute in post 6 without even blinking!!!! Nice for you, man!!!

All in all... nice riding and nice company!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

CDtofer said:


> Rzozoya,
> Really nice pics, wish it was that warm here. Looks like you guys had a great time!
> 
> C-


Thanks, if you ever decide to come over here give us a message, we can arrange for some nice rides.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Very nice to see...*

and read. After 14" of snow here in Maine it's nice to see beautiful weather being enjoyed.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Damn, you beat me to it with pics. I think Discovery is my favourite trail there so far.

I'm a little busy at work today, but here are a few more:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Damn, you beat me to it with pics. I think Discovery is my favourite trail there so far.
> 
> I'm a little busy at work today, but here are a few more:


I'm still waiting for your review of the Burner  Thanks for the pics...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Damn, you beat me to it with pics. I think Discovery is my favourite trail there so far.
> 
> I'm a little busy at work today, but here are a few more:


Wow!!

I'm waiting for those Burner pics... damn, since when a job has been more important than bike-bragging??!!  
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

A few more:

1. Oscar contemplating La Luna

2. Rocky_Rene on Discovery trail

3. Rzozaya on Discovery

4 and 5. We had 2 options for getting across the river....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

My new baby. So far so good. Just have to fire the mechanic who set up the drivetrain.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> My new baby. So far so good. Just have to fire the mechanic who set up the drivetrain.


Bling, bling!!!

As long as you wouldn't want to fire your suspension wrench it's fine with me!

Damn... yesterday's ride was crowded with nice bikes... Turner Burner, Titus Motolite, Rocky Mountain ESTX... on, and a Giant Warp and a Raleigh just to stir the pot.


----------



## Juliius (Apr 30, 2004)

Where in Mexico are you guys riding?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Juliius said:


> Where in Mexico are you guys riding?


Chiluca, just outside Mexico City. I can't tell you how far as it depends on where in Mexico City you live at (Mexico City is pretty large for those who didn't know about it).

Is not pretty high considering it's Mexico City surroundings. Certainly above 7200ft.

It has a nice network of trails and it has a bit from everything. As with anything, there are cons... lots of trails are very damaged by MX bikes, there's thrash at places you woulnd't imagine as there are some stupid people camping and trails are not signaled or maintained.

There's a club that makes some maintenance to the trails, but keep up with the damage inflicted by MX bikes and the growth of the vegetation during the rain season is tough.

We still haven't ridden the upper part of it... but the "low"-lands are enough to keep us fun all year long.

I like it more here than Ajusco or Desierto de los Leones (both south bound the city) which are more physical and less technical. Chiluca is more about you AND the bike.

There are places better than this, but you have to drive much longer to get there.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Nice write up*

That looks like some nice riding. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

So did anyone do the tree?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> So did anyone do the tree?


No. Chickenship in my case. I don't want to speak for the others.

Tales say that a crazy Kiwi dude made it up the three...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Great post. Went to check out more of Mexico and surprise... no Mexican Board?

Really enjoyed the photos and information, thanks.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Great post. Went to check out more of Mexico and surprise... no Mexican Board?
> 
> Really enjoyed the photos and information, thanks.


We're still on the fightfor one!!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice pics all you guys....wish I was there.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Buenas fotografias y buena escritura!! Uno de estos dias, voy a regresar a Panama para manejar mi bicicleta en los lugares que yo jugue cuando era un varon.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Buenas fotografias y buena escritura!! Uno de estos dias, voy a regresar a Panama para manejar mi bicicleta en los lugares que yo jugue cuando era un varon.


Hey Mellow!! So you do some spanish and another latino compa?! Very Nice!

A question... and I'm not trying to be a jerk or making fun of you, best of intentions here....

Is 'varon' a kid in Panama's idioms?? Because as a mexican when I read your post I understand you changed you sex ('varon' here stands for 'man', someone of male gender).

I can catch some idioms from Argentina, Colombia, very few from Venezuela and Ecuador... but not from Panama.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Uh?! Que pasa?*

Hola Amigos apenas estoy entrando aquê y estoy muy contento de ver las fotos... espero podamos rodar de nuevo todos juntos.

Les mando un saludo!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

RUNNING_WILD said:


>


WTF??!!!

Anyway, welcome here tocayo!!

Ride on sunday??


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Warp2003 said:


> WTF??!!!
> 
> Anyway, welcome here tocayo!!
> 
> Ride on sunday??


Hola Tocayo!

Si Si! quiero rodar este domingo! no se si todos puedan! pero yo si estoy viendo esa posibilidad... 

De todas formas vemos que onda desde ya no?

te mando saludos a ti a Matt y al bueno de Robert.... Hail!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Warp2003 said:


> WTF??!!!
> 
> Anyway, welcome here tocayo!!
> 
> Ride on sunday??


Hola Tocayo!

Si Si! quiero rodar este domingo! no se si todos puedan! pero yo si estoy viendo esa posibilidad... 

De todas formas vemos que onda desde ya no?

te mando saludos a ti a Matt y al bueno de Robert.... Hail!

Rene.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

RUNNING_WILD said:


> Rene.


RUNNING_WILD??

ROCKY_RENE!!!!!!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Like we say back home "Que lo que es!?"*



Warp2003 said:


> Hey Mellow!! So you do some spanish and another latino compa?! Very Nice!
> 
> A question... and I'm not trying to be a jerk or making fun of you, best of intentions here....
> 
> ...


It's our way of saying "Hey, what's up!!?" I hardly ever get to write in spanish anymore. I've been told that there is a way that MS Word can write in spanish, but I haven't figured out how to do it.

"Varon" stand for man and can also be used for young boy; so you're right. And no bad intentions were taken


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> "Varon" can also be used for young boy; so you're right. And no bad intentions were taken


Cool... chiquillo, escuincle, chilpayate, chamaco in Mexico.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*My secret name*



tigerdog said:


> RUNNING_WILD??
> 
> ROCKY_RENE!!!!!!


Hahaha! ok ok! This name I like for my favorite metal band from Germany... Running Wild

In honor and tribute for them... but... really my secret name is ROCKY_RENE

Thanks for write and see you in the mountain!

Cheers! 
P.D. Sorry my poor english


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi guys!

As much as I'm yearning to ride this weekend, I have some personal issues that are preventing me from going. I wish you will ride and rip off some trails over there!

Have fun.....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

*Thanks for inviting me!!*

Hey Warp & Tigerdog: now I know why I haven't seen you in the Turner forum! I can't believe you set up the Mexican Forum and didn't tell me! You guys suck


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey Warp & Tigerdog: now I know why I haven't seen you in the Turner forum! I can't believe you set up the Mexican Forum and didn't tell me! You guys suck


eeezzzzy, ese!

Now I'm a mod and I can ban you.... Just joking!!

Welcome here and let's see if you show up to our rides!

Now please reply to all the other threads, especially the Role Call...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Now I'm a mod and I can ban you....


See, a few hours in the job, and already the power has gone to his head!

Elmadaleno's already signed in on the Roll Call.

The Homers are coming! The Homers are coming!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> See, a few hours in the job, and already the power has gone to his head!
> 
> Elmadaleno's already signed in on the Roll Call.
> 
> The Homers are coming! The Homers are coming!


mmmmhhh... Sorry, I was short on meds. Now I feel better. Sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been blessed with full moon nightrides from 7-10pm with only 1,200ft gain in sparkling frosted trails at 24°F temps... but shorts, no sleeves, sun, cheves and chicas... sounds like a great time...

La Luna looks like it could host a mini RedBull Rampage, ey ?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> La Luna looks like it could host a mini RedBull Rampage, ey ?


You've been spending too much time in canada, ey?

joking!

Yeah, la Luna is a good place for FR Wannabee's... I'll try to get pics of some of the stunts a crew at Chiluca made. There's a nice 10 footer there.... or you can choose clearing a road gap of about 20 ft.


----------

